# Meet Mystique!



## tortania (Mar 10, 2008)

Here is Mystique, named so because of the M on his/her ( the other reason for the name...unknown sex ) head. This is one of the babies I'm expecting from Terry in April! Outstanding Terry!











Loves those plums!


----------



## Coldliz (Mar 10, 2008)

mmmmmmm plums  what a cutie!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Very pretty baby!!!


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Carolyn, I love the fact that you used his/her markings to name Him/her. S/he is a beauty.
congrats and I know you too can't wait for spring. I know little about redfoots other than what I have descoverd on this site. So it was a surprise to find out some of their color comes in later. What a wonder these creatures are.


----------



## Jentortmom (Mar 11, 2008)

S/he is so cute...the little M is so neat.. Congrats and I can't wait until you get her.


----------



## tortania (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone . I am trying to come up with names for all of them based on their head markings. As Terry said, the colors change as these guys get older, but the markings stay the same. Here is one I considered naming E.T. cause he/she looks like she has an alien's face on his/her head 






This is a pic from last year....maybe Terry has an updated pic???


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 11, 2008)

tortania said:


> Thanks everyone . I am trying to come up with names for all of them based on their head markings. As Terry said, the colors change as these guys get older, but the markings stay the same. Here is one I considered naming E.T. cause he/she looks like she has an alien's face on his/her head
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll see what I can do Carolyn...


----------



## tortania (Mar 11, 2008)

I know you're busy, so no hurry. Thanks Terry


----------



## cvalda (Mar 11, 2008)

i still can't believe you have 6 more babies coming! i can't wait to see them all together!


----------



## tortania (Mar 11, 2008)

cvalda said:


> i still can't believe you have 6 more babies coming! i can't wait to see them all together!



I know, LOL! I don't think I'm quite finished yet either


----------



## Josh (Mar 12, 2008)

beautiful tortoise. congrats to both terry and carolyn!


----------



## cvalda (Mar 12, 2008)

Are you able to keep them outdoors all year? I can just imagine the indoor space required when they all get full grown, not to mention the food bill! LOL!


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Mar 12, 2008)

You will have an awesome group! Send me some hatchlings in 9 years. 8' ))


----------



## tortania (Mar 12, 2008)

cvalda said:


> Are you able to keep them outdoors all year? I can just imagine the indoor space required when they all get full grown, not to mention the food bill! LOL!



I'll be able to keep them outside for 7 months out of the year. Until they get bigger I'll keep them in a room with a tort table. After that, I plan on putting their own building up for them. As for the food, I have 5.5 acres of prime gardening land, and I'll be growing their food for them ! We'll be moving out there in a few years, as soon as we get our house put out there.


----------



## tortania (Mar 12, 2008)

Redfootedboxturtles said:


> You will have an awesome group! Send me some hatchlings in 9 years. 8' ))



Thanks. You bet I will when these guys get big enough to breed


----------



## cvalda (Mar 12, 2008)

Sweet, Carolyn! That rocks! Can I move in with you?!?!


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Mar 12, 2008)

The redfoots are going to have their own building! ? Nice!


----------



## Jentortmom (Mar 12, 2008)

you are gonna be one busy lady when you have all those babies running around...Oh by the way I like the name ET.


----------



## tortania (Mar 12, 2008)

cvalda said:


> Sweet, Carolyn! That rocks! Can I move in with you?!?!



LOL, why sure! Think you can get used to Oklahoma weather?. Just think of ALL the tortoises that would be scattered out everywhere. This land is being given to us by my father-in-law...he's had it for 50 years. The soil is sandy loam, of course with Oklahoma red clay. There are assorted fruit and nut trees there, and I've had sweet potatoes grow as big as 15 pounds!! I want to turn it into a tortoise shangri la And then of course my husband will be inheriting the 180-acre farm land out in Geary Oklahoma when his dad passes on. There are no buildings out there, it's all been used to grow wheat, hay,and beans. Hmmmmm....I wonder what we'll do with that, LOL.


----------



## tortania (Mar 12, 2008)

Redfootedboxturtles said:


> The redfoots are going to have their own building! ? Nice!



But of course . I need to have some place to hide


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 12, 2008)

tortania said:


> Thanks everyone . I am trying to come up with names for all of them based on their head markings. As Terry said, the colors change as these guys get older, but the markings stay the same. Here is one I considered naming E.T. cause he/she looks like she has an alien's face on his/her head
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here ya go Carolyn..











And this is the one that the Brazilian produced.. check out the carapace/head colors.. [ sun washed-out the colors somewhat ]..


----------



## cvalda (Mar 12, 2008)

GORGEOUS!


----------



## tortania (Mar 12, 2008)

Thank you Terry! They are real beauties!! I think I will have a really nice group when they get older


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 12, 2008)

They are a wonderful looking group. Can't wait to hear all their names.  
And again Great pics Terry.


----------

